# RESIDENTIAL ROOFING Construction & Disaster Management Consultant



## CDMNetwork (Dec 1, 2011)

C-DM Network is hiring a Consultant in the Dallas area.

Our desired candidates are individuals who are highly motivated to succeed and driven to be the
best at what they do. Excellent Communication Skills are a must. We are looking for results oriented,
professional closers who are expert negotiators and are up to the challenge of building, cultivating and
growing a territory.

At C-DM we know are people are our greatest asset and we work hard to bring in the most talented and
dedicated individuals. We want individuals that possess a high degree of integrity and professionalism
and are focused on their personal and professional growth and development. C-DM is the perfect
opportunity, at the perfect time in your life. We are a young company that has grown the right way –
through outstanding service and a steadfast commitment to developing our sales processes.

Key Responsibilities

Develop an assigned territory by uncovering opportunities for C-DM Network in our target
markets, effectively communicating client needs to operations, and closing the sale
Meet and exceed weekly, monthly, and quarterly sales quotas
Manage the sales process – from sale to the completion of the job
Work in a collaborative team environment with other experienced and talented managers

To have your resume considered, you must meet the following requirements:

Qualifications

At least 2 years B2B or B2C management or sales experience
Strong Closing, Negotiating, Objection handling skills
Canvassing a MUST!
Ability to perform in a fast paced, result driven environment
Multi tasks – able to manage lead generation, projects, and stay organized
Excellent interpersonal and communication skills
Road Warrior/Hunter Mentality
Reliable Transportation, cell phone

C-DM offers an excellent compensation and benefits package that includes the following:

Competitive Pay
Weekly & Monthly Commissions, bonuses, contests
“C-DM Club” – Top earner and CDMC with most accounts win 3 day / 4 night vacation for 2
Benefits available

Email me for more info: [email protected]


----------

